# Drill press table / stand / cabinet. What have you made?



## Raymond UK (21 Nov 2018)

I'm thinking of making a cabinet for my pillar drill. Something with some drawers to keep my drill bits in etc.

Also wanting to incorporate some sort of dust extraction and some adjustable supports for larger workpieces rather than trying to balance them on the small table it comes with.

What have you made? Looking for ideas.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (21 Nov 2018)

Mine's not on a cabinet, it's bench mounted. Sideways. Why, you may ask? So that I can put things in the swivel based vice next to it and swing the head out over it. I can put lengths in the vice on an angle (and vertical) that I wouldn't be able to in a table mounted machine vice. I haven't as yet found a downside.


----------



## Raymond UK (21 Nov 2018)

Cheers Phil.

Sounds logical and practical. Any pictures?

My shed is pretty small so I was thinking of a narrow tall cabinet fastened to the wall. At the moment it just sits on a support shelf on the wall. 

It's not a proper drill press, just one of this cheap ones from Machinemart. Does the job so far.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (21 Nov 2018)

No pics, camera's died.


----------



## ScaredyCat (21 Nov 2018)

I like this one with this and I hope to replicate it at some point.



.


----------



## Raymond UK (21 Nov 2018)

ScaredyCat":28kqk3on said:


> I like this one with this and I hope to replicate it at some point.
> 
> 
> 
> .




I like the bit storage on that.


----------

